# Speedlite 430EX III-RT vs ST-E3-RT



## pdirestajr (Oct 11, 2015)

Now that the new mid priced Speedlite RT is out, and it looks to have master functions, what value does the ST-E3-RT have? (Besides size) They are basically the same price here in U.S.

I had been contemplating getting the ST-E3-RT, but now think I'd rather just have the 430 as a smaller on camera trigger (with flash ability).


----------



## brad-man (Oct 11, 2015)

The only advantage is the obvious weight/size savings. This is most apparent for me while using on the Eos M and the 6D. I picked up mine used, but they are currently available for less money if you shop around.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-Speedlite-Transmitter-ST-E3-RT-JAPAN-OFFICIAL-FREE-EMS-SPEED-SHIP-/221745168920?hash=item33a10ac218

If I didn't already have the ST, would I buy it again as opposed to the 430RT? I don't know. How's that for helpful?


----------



## pwp (Oct 15, 2015)

You've raised an interesting and relevant point...but for under $100 why not buy the Yongnuo knock-off of the genuine Canon ST-E3-RT, the hot selling YN-E3-RT http://www.amazon.com/Speedlite-Wireless-Transmitter-YN-E3-RT-ST-E3-RT/dp/B00H7XFOKO and enjoy the AF assist as well. As a rule I tend to stick with name brands of accessories and glass, but the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT I bought recently has been flawless. Any of the modest initial issues with these were solved for good well over a year ago. 

You may have enough $$ left over for another very useful 600 EX-RT.

-pw


----------



## LeeBabySimms (Oct 19, 2015)

I shot five weddings over the weekend with two of the new 430's — loved them! I don't need on-camera flash very often (most of the light is off-camera ex600RT's) so for me the 430 is an easier-to-use STE3 with an AF assist beam and a cute little fill light when I need it.

The new master controller is a big step forward — less menu diving. Did I like it? This morning I ordered a third. During all that shooting, going back to the master controller panel on the ex600RT, ST-E3 (or the Youngnuo clones) seemed like a step backward.

Only unexpected negative is a quiet "whack" both of our units make when discharging. Only the photographer can hear it, but takes a moment to get used to. If the third one does it, I just that's just a small personality quirk of the beast.

The wedding lighting fleet will stabilize at ....

ex600RT x 5 (3 active, 2 back-up)
ex430RT x 3
ST-E3 x 1


----------



## meywd (Oct 19, 2015)

pdirestajr said:


> Now that the new mid priced Speedlite RT is out, and it looks to have master functions, what value does the ST-E3-RT have? (Besides size) They are basically the same price here in U.S.
> 
> I had been contemplating getting the ST-E3-RT, but now think I'd rather just have the 430 as a smaller on camera trigger (with flash ability).



Does it really have master functions? Or is it only used to trigger optically without TTL?


----------



## LeeBabySimms (Oct 20, 2015)

NOTE - the radio master controller on the 430EX III RT is a refined (better) version of the interface you're used to on the ex600RT and the ST-E3.

Less menu diving — more direct controls. After you shoot an event with the new interface, using an ST-E3 or 600RT as a master controller seems like slumming it.


----------



## sunnyVan (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm in the market for a second flash. I already have YN remote which works great. Between 600ex-rt and 430 ex-rt i find it hard to make a decision. Street price of a 600ex is only $100 more. The 600ex rt has higher build quality and more power and better weather sealing. 430 is lighter which is great. But then the head of the 600 can turn all the way. Hard to choose....


----------



## LeeBabySimms (Oct 20, 2015)

After 5 weddings, I didn't find any practical limitations to the 430 swivel head — and I bounce 100% of the time.

That said, if I was doing run-and-gun lighting all day with just one flash I would choose the 600 over the 430 — but since my needs are more for a master controller (than can be a solo flash maybe a dozen times a day), the 430 is perfect.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 20, 2015)

Can the 430iii RT trigger second curtain to the 600s? The only reason (well that and AF assist) I have the YN RT remote, if so I'd prob sell my STE3RT and the YN and pack a 430RT as a trigger.


----------



## midluk (Oct 20, 2015)

arthurbikemad said:


> Can the 430iii RT trigger second curtain to the 600s?


No. At least not on my 70D.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Mid, seems YN still have a slice of the market.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 20, 2015)

arthurbikemad said:


> Thanks Mid, seems YN still have a slice of the market.


It seems that I will keep my YN transmitter and buy a 430RT for on-camera and off-camera flash, as it's lighter than the 600RT


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 20, 2015)

I used to run the 430ii as on camera flash as it was smaller etc but now I don't bother with smaller guns just use the 600s, I find if I have to have a flash mounted then it may as well be one that has the extra power, my thinking now is I'd rather pay out a little more and have a gun that I turn down rather than one I can't tun up, price here is not much more for the 600 over the 430iii


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2015)

arthurbikemad said:


> I'd rather pay out a little more and have a gun that I turn down rather than one I can't tun up, price here is not much more for the 600 over the 430iii



+1

I also prefer to have lights all with the same max power, particularly since output is set relative to that max power.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 20, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather pay out a little more and have a gun that I turn down rather than one I can't tun up, price here is not much more for the 600 over the 430iii
> ...



So then it comes down to choosing the 430ex for size and weight, for those times we are just carrying our camera and one flash and don't need the full blast of a 600ex-rt...


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 20, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > arthurbikemad said:
> ...


AND price, at least here in Europe/Germany (20.10.15):
430EX III-RT about 250,- Euro 
600EX-RT about 450,- Euro, so almost worth two 430EX III-RT

And if you want to use the RT functionality you'd buy at least two of them so 2x 600EX RT equals almost 4x 430EX III-RT.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> So then it comes down to choosing the 430ex for size and weight, for those times we are just carrying our camera and one flash and don't need the full blast of a 600ex-rt...



It always comes down to personal preference and compromise. 430 vs. 600 makes little difference to me when 'just carrying the camera' is a 1D X and 24-70/2.8 II.


----------



## midluk (Oct 20, 2015)

The 430EX III-RT is almost exactly a half 600EX-RT. Half power, half weight, half size, half price.

Compared to the 430EX II it is improved in almost every area, especially when it comes to interfaces (wireless and buttons/display).
The main disadvantages compared to the 600EX-RT are less maximum light output and slower recharge at same light output (at full blast the 430EX III recharges slightly faster than the 600EX-RT but at half the output). And the much smaller flash head (especially the extremely small free space on the low side when it is pointed forwards) makes it difficult to attach larger flash formers like soft boxes.

The main applications I see, are:
1. when weight, size and price is more important than power
2. as a replacement for a ST-E3-RT (to get fill flash and AF assist) or for a 600EX-RT (for price, weight and size reasons) as a transmitter
3. to be able to distribute flashes (compared to half the number of 600EX-RT) more evenly with the same total light output for the same price when using multiple flashes to light a room


----------



## sunnyVan (Oct 20, 2015)

midluk said:


> The 430EX III-RT is almost exactly a half 600EX-RT. Half power, half weight, half size, half price.
> 
> Compared to the 430EX II it is improved in almost every area, especially when it comes to interfaces (wireless and buttons/display).
> The main disadvantages compared to the 600EX-RT are less maximum light output and slower recharge at same light output (at full blast the 430EX III recharges slightly faster than the 600EX-RT but at half the output). And the much smaller flash head (especially the extremely small free space on the low side when it is pointed forwards) makes it difficult to attach larger flash formers like soft boxes.
> ...



I'm under the impression that the 430 is only about 100g lighter and $100 cheaper than the 600exrt in the US. If the 430 was really half the weight and half the price, a decision would be easier.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 20, 2015)

As I say here in the UK you can buy a 430iii (grey) for £215.00 and a 600ex-rt for £319.00 (£275.00ebay) thus not much in it, the ST-E3-RT is £189 (grey) so not worth getting now the 430iii is out (YN-E3-RT is £70.00), and I agree flash option + AF assist makes it much better option to pack a 430iii of the ST-E3. 600's do get heavy and if your packing 4 of them you know it. Saying all of that anything is what a person may need, IF I were lugging the 600 all day on camera you can bet those 100+g's may play on your mind, and shoulder haha..

Many say the 430iii's interface is much faster to use over the ST-E3 if that's your thing, I for one find the ST-E3's menu frustrating when you want to adjust power etc, same as I find it drives me crazy when I want to access the setting from the 5D3, why O why you have to keep selecting the sub menu is a PITA just to get to power!

I am not bashing the 430iii, I think its a feature packed speedlight, shame they missed out second curtain AGAIN or I'd scrap my ST-E3-RT+YN-E3-RT's  I hate missing features and workarounds


----------



## midluk (Oct 20, 2015)

arthurbikemad said:


> shame they missed out second curtain AGAIN or I'd scrap my ST-E3-RT+YN-E3-RT's  I hate missing features and workarounds



I guess they found it to not work reliably and therefore let it out completely. For first curtain if something goes wrong during preparing/ timing the flash release they likely just retry and delay the photo by a slight amount. For second curtain they likely have to do the transmission during the shot and if something goes wrong you end up with wrong timing or missing flashes.


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 20, 2015)

Good thread all, lots of interesting thoughts on the topic!


----------



## Famateur (Oct 20, 2015)

My understanding was that the 430EX-RT could function as an _optical _master, but not as a _radio _master. Am I mistaken?

If I'm correct, you probably don't want to be dumping your ST-E3-RT (or Yongnuo equivalent) in favor of the 430EX-RT if you plan to use radio triggering.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 20, 2015)

Famateur said:


> My understanding was that the 430EX-RT could function as an _optical _master, but not as a _radio _master. Am I mistaken?



It's the opposite. The new 430EX III-RT can be a radio master, radio or optical slave, but _not_ an optical master.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 20, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding was that the 430EX-RT could function as an _optical _master, but not as a _radio _master. Am I mistaken?
> ...



Very interesting -- thanks.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding was that the 430EX-RT could function as an _optical _master, but not as a _radio _master. Am I mistaken?
> ...


As a complete novice to flash does that mean the 430EX III-RT and the 600EX-RT cannot fire as a slave the 430 EX II I already have and if not are their any other options? Thanks.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 30, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



The 600-EX-RT can fire your 430 EX II as a slave, the 600 has optical master capability.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



But the 430EX III-RT can _not_ trigger the 430EX II directly. However, you could use an optical slave trigger (Sonia green plus a hotshoe PC adapter from flashzebra.com) for either off-camera flash, as long as you're on-camera flash in in manual mode.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 29, 2015)

LeeBabySimms said:


> NOTE - the radio master controller on the 430EX III RT is a refined (better) version of the interface you're used to on the ex600RT and the ST-E3.
> 
> Less menu diving — more direct controls. After you shoot an event with the new interface, using an ST-E3 or 600RT as a master controller seems like slumming it.



+1

I purchased a 430EX III-RT about a month ago and love it! I put my ST-E3-RT up for sale a couple of days ago as I find I am using the 430 III all the time now as a radio master for my 600EX-RT's. As LeeBabySimms pointed out, the user interface on the 430 III is simplified and improved over the ST-E3 with the key functions easily accessable and not buried in menus. I also like having the ability to use the 430 III as a stand-alone bounce flash at times. I can't do that with an ST on-camera. I also like the reduced weight/size compared with having a 600 mounted on camera. Highly recommended!


----------



## benblubb (Oct 18, 2016)

Short question, is the 430EX III-RT sitting on top of a 5D MK3 also able to trigger the camera via a linked 600EX RT (REL function)? Or is this feature reserved for the more expensive 600EX RT and ST-E3-RT? Thanks a lot!


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 18, 2016)

benblubb said:


> Short question, is the 430EX III-RT sitting on top of a 5D MK3 also able to trigger the camera via a linked 600EX RT (REL function)? Or is this feature reserved for the more expensive 600EX RT and ST-E3-RT? Thanks a lot!



Yes the 430 EX RT III can be the remote or the master, or both. But it can only do it on 2012 cameras and earlier as it doesn't have the cable port.


----------



## AdmiralAction (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi everyone! Long time reader, and need to post more often. 

I received a 430EX III-RT for Christmas. Love it so far as it's much better than my 320EX that broke. This evening I purchased a ST-E3-RT with the thought that I'll be using more than one speedlite in the near future. 

Did I make a poor purchase? Should I take back the ST and just purchase another 430EX? 

Your opinions are requested as I am really just getting into off the hot-shoe flash photography and can use all the help I can get!

Thank you,
ADAM


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2017)

AdmiralAction said:


> Hi everyone! Long time reader, and need to post more often.
> 
> I received a 430EX III-RT for Christmas. Love it so far as it's much better than my 320EX that broke. This evening I purchased a ST-E3-RT with the thought that I'll be using more than one speedlite in the near future.
> 
> ...



Hi Adam,

No it's not a waste having an ST-E3-RT, but I'd highly recommend Sly Arena's book https://www.amazon.com/Speedliters-Handbook-Learning-Craft-Speedlites/dp/0134007913/ref=dp_ob_title_bk he covets building a system very well.


----------



## AdmiralAction (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you for the tip! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi PBD. 
Am I misreading this or does this really only work on cameras made *before* 2012?

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> benblubb said:
> 
> 
> > Short question, is the 430EX III-RT sitting on top of a 5D MK3 also able to trigger the camera via a linked 600EX RT (REL function)? Or is this feature reserved for the more expensive 600EX RT and ST-E3-RT? Thanks a lot!
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi PBD.
> Am I misreading this or does this really only work on cameras made *before* 2012?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Sorry Graham, no it is a typo (well caught) it should read 'only POST 2012'. The 430EX III-RT does not have a cable port, pre 2012 cameras can't be remote triggered through the hot shoe, post 2012 cameras can. 

If you have a pre 2012 camera the only RT flash that can be hotshot mounted and trigger the camera shutter is the 600-EX-RT MkI via the accessory cable SR-N3, the 600-EX-RT MkII version removed the needed cable port.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi PBD. 
Thank you for the clarification, it seems like a pretty compelling reason to move to the RT system if a new flash is needed. 

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi PBD.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Thank you for the clarification, it seems like a pretty compelling reason to move to the RT system if a new flash is needed.



Note that what PBD is talking about is remotely triggering the camera's shutter using the flash system. Personally, although I think there are many compelling reasons to use an RT system, I'm not sure remote shutter release is one of them – there are multiple, simple solutions for that which don't require you to be holding a flash.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the clarification, it seems like a pretty compelling reason to move to the RT system if a new flash is needed.
> ...



I agree with that, as a remote control it has to be the most expensive and clumsy way to do it! It is a function not explained or understood well, but can be the best tool for a couple of jobs.

For instance if you are light painting or doing real estate 'mood light' multi layered style shooting it is the cheapest, fastest and easiest way to trigger the camera and the flashes and get the light where you want it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> For instance if you are light painting or doing real estate 'mood light' multi layered style shooting it is the cheapest, fastest and easiest way to trigger the camera and the flashes and get the light where you want it.
> [/quote
> 
> Certainly...I've used it for macro shooting of irregularly-shaped reflective subjects, where I set up the camera on a tripod and frame the subject, then the lighting is a bit of trial and error.


----------

